# King 3 RS with Dura-Ace?????



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

WTF New King 3 RS on De Rosa web page is with Shimano...they are really going down 
I know it is Di2, but it is Shimano


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

After riding a Pinarello FP3 with 2008 Dura Ace for two weeks in Tuscany/ Bolzano, all I can say is good on them. I've enjoyed racing/riding/touring with Shimano and Campy products and the Dura Ace line is a joy!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Complete with Campagnolo-made Fulcrum wheels.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

On a bike like this...it must be Campag. Otherwise, its a bit like an MV Agusta motorcycle with a Yamaha engine!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually, it really doesn't even need to be Campy or Shimano. SRAM Red will do the trick as well.


----------

